# Puritanboard Mobile



## Michael (Aug 22, 2009)

How does one use Puritanboard Mobile? I see the skin available but I can't seem to access it from my phone (MetroPCS Samsung Tint). A lot of sites use an 'm' at the beginning of their web address for the mobile version of their site (like http://m.cnn.com/), but this doesn't seem to be the case with the PB.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Aug 22, 2009)

Michael,

After your post I just tweaked the style to make it more functional. I've also added a link to it on the Navigation Link in the upper left of the screen to be able to scroll to it more quickly if you're on a mobile device.


----------



## LawrenceU (Aug 22, 2009)

And, here I thought this was a thread about the town I live in. . .

Ah, well.


----------



## Michael (Aug 22, 2009)

Thanks Rich! I'm now one hyperconnected puritan...


----------



## Carolyn (Aug 23, 2009)

LawrenceU said:


> And, here I thought this was a thread about the town I live in. . .
> 
> Ah, well.



I thought it was about a car, you know, like the wiener mobile.


----------



## Rangerus (Aug 23, 2009)

I thought it was about a traveling display like a "book-mobile" or a "blood-mobile"


----------

